# Advice for first time stay in Palm Springs area



## cgiblin (Feb 28, 2006)

We will be in San Diego , March 6 to 19th. We've decided to visit Palm Springs while we are there. There doesn't seem much hope that an exchange will be available on such short notice.....so we will rent. We recently exchanged into HGV South Beach.  We really enjoyed walking to many of the area attractions. Where is the center of Palm Springs ( restaurants and shopping)? Does anyone have a suggestion about where we should locate ourselves?


----------



## ricoba (Feb 28, 2006)

Palm Springs is just one of the desert cities along Hwy 111 in the Coachella Valley. The others are Cathedral City,  Rancho Mirage, Palm Desert, Indian Wells, LaQuinta and Indio.

Palm Springs is the older more established area.  The main shopping street in PS is Palm Canyon Drive.  There is a Hyatt right on the street.  As well we once stayed at the Marquis Villa's on an overnight rental.  It is a block off Palm Canyon.

Rancho Mirage, Palm Desert, Indian Wells and La Quinta are more upscale and affluent area's.  The main upcale shopping district is El Paseo.  There is also a new development right along HWY 111 called the River at Rancho Mirage.

There are many, many, many choices for hotels in the area, all the way from a Motel 6 to 5* resorts.  Our favorite resort in the area is La Quinta Resort & Spa, but it's not walking distance to any of the shopping area's.

There are lots of PS websites.  Just google Palm Springs or any of the other cities I mentioned.

Btw, the weather should be lovely.

Enjoy,

Rick


----------



## mapper (Feb 28, 2006)

There is a last minute rental for Palm Springs here:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19220

Don' t forget to look in the Tug Classifieds too!  We stayed at the Palm Canyon Resort, our daughter loved the pool and slides!

We really enjoyed the tram ride and spent the day up there.  Ichiban' s for dinner was great too.  You might check to see if the Cirque Soleil show is still going on at that time.


----------



## Diane (Feb 28, 2006)

Even though Palm Springs is just one of several cities along Hwy 111 it is the first one one as you enter the area from the west and has, in my opinion, the most interesting history and walking areas, plus the Indian Canyons, which you should not miss.  It is closest to the tram, has a good art museum and lots of tennis courts; the Follies are there and a fun Thursday night street fair.  There are dozens of former movie star homes which are fun to see on a narrated bus tour which starts in Cathedral City.  Nothing wrong with any of the other areas mentioned, especially if you are looking for golf, its just that we always gravitate toward Palm Springs itself.  

Diane


----------



## janmeyer (Mar 1, 2006)

*Palm Springs*

The Living Desert is worth a visit.  Villagefest (Thursday night street fair) has lots of vendors (craft and food) - great experience!  Art Museum has free admission on Thursday night also.


----------



## eal (Mar 1, 2006)

*good idea about the last minute rentals board*

The rental advertised for Oasis Villas is a good deal at $399.  We stayed there in January and enjoyed the resort and the area very much.  We enjoyed the Living Desert, Joshua Tree National Park, and el Paseo for shopping.


----------



## janmeyer (Mar 1, 2006)

*flea market - Desert of the College*

Saturday and Sunday is the flea market at Desert of the College. Huge with everything you would ever think about wanting!!


----------



## Luanne (Mar 1, 2006)

*Fabulous Palm Springs Follies*

Be sure to see the Follies while you are there:  http://www.psfollies.com/index.php

A few years ago my mom took my sister and I (somewhat reluctantly on our part I must admit).  We loved it.  I laughed so hard I was crying.  And you've got to admire those showgirls.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Mar 3, 2006)

Don't miss Joshua Tree Park.  They have a great guided tour. You will walk right onto the san andreas fault.  I recommend the bus tour of palm springs so you will know which homes belonged to Bob Hope, Steve McQueen etc.  Otherwise, you would not have a clue.

As far as the follies go, it is of course a matter of personal taste.  My wife and I didn't enjoy it very much.  Particularly for the price.

There is an absolutely gorgeous marriott in Palm Dessert which is very close to Palm Springs.  Boats debark from the lobby around a man made lake and wil take you to certain restaurants for dinner.  We stayed at the marriott timeshare at that location.  They also have beautiful tropical birds in the lobby.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 3, 2006)

*Palm Springs Aerial Tramway*

Here's the link for more info on The Palm Springs Aerial Tramway 

The Tram is a lot of fun - just be sure to layer your clothing - the temperature is a lot different at the top of the mountain than on the valley floor.  

Richard


----------

